
The Long Boom: A History of the Future, 1980 – 2020 (1997) - coloneltcb
http://www.wired.com/1997/07/longboom/
======
xyzzy4
What about the insane housing costs for the poor and middle class, and the
stagnation of wage growth? Clearly it hasn't played out the way they
predicted.

